
So That’s Why Hulu Hates Boxee - chanux
http://gigaom.com/2009/05/28/so-thats-why-hulu-hates-boxee/
======
edmccaffrey
"'Right now we’re committed to Hulu being an online experience, and that’s
where our vision is today, and I think that will continue.' Right! That is why
Hulu released the desktop version."

So desktop apps can't be connected to the Internet?

He even says why they went after Boxee in his article, but doesn't realize it:
". . .can only be used on PCs. Of course, we wouldn’t expect the company to do
it any other way — after all, if it ran on set-top boxes, it would dry up the
lucrative money stream that flows from cable operators to Hulu’s partners and
parents."

Boxee allowed Hulu to be viewed on TVs. Hulu doesn't care that you watched
their ads _on your computer through Boxee_ , they cared that people were using
Boxee to put it on their TVs.

~~~
aristus
Good point. People forget that Hulu are not a scrappy startup. They are
wholly-owned by big media.

